# Neues Projekt: Cannondale Kid's Bike 'Trail 16'



## Marcy666 (26. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe meiner Frau zwar versprochen dieses Jahr mir kein weiteres / neues Rad aufzubauen,
zum Glück hat sich dann aber doch noch ein Weg gefunden ein wenig zu schrauben:  

Gestern habe ich unserem kleinen ein Cannondale Trail 16 gegönnt 



















Noch im Original-Zustand gewogene 8,1 kg

Folgende Teile sind schon gekauft:

Syncros FRIC Vorbau
Cannondale C2 Carbon Sattelstütze 
Chainrunner Kettenschutz

Lenker bin ich noch am schauen ob ein Flat oder Riser

Reifen schwanke ich noch zwischen Big Apple oder Black Jack


evtl. noch andere Pedale / Kurbeln ...
... schauen wir mal, da wird mir schon noch was einfallen


----------



## Deleted234438 (26. April 2013)

Ich hab für meinen Jungen Big Apple verbaut in 16 x 2.00, Gewicht ist mit 370 g angegeben, reales Gewicht liegt bei ca. 390 g. 
Willst du am Antrieb was verändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (26. April 2013)

Ja ich denke auch das es die Big Apple werden, durch das große Volumen / niedrigen Luftdruck sind die ja fast wie eine Federung 

Mit dem Antrieb muss ich mich mal in Ruhe beschäftigen, schauen was er wiegt und was es für alternativen gibt


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. April 2013)

Cool, jetzt kommt Leben in die 16"-Bike-Szene, ich freu mich Ã¼ber die Anregungen!


Mit den rutschigen Plastikpedalen kommt dein Sohn klar?


Zum Chainrunner:

Hab neulich mal im Baumarkt geguckt, da kostet die 20m-Rolle 3-4 â¬ (je nach Durchmesser und Farbe, weiÃ und orange gabÂ´s).

Ist das nun dasselbe Zeugs wie im Baumarkt oder net?


----------



## rofl0r (26. April 2013)

Kurbel wird sicher schwierig. Das ist do solch ein BMX-Ding...


----------



## trifi70 (26. April 2013)

Probier die BA aus, ich denke aber die Black Jack federn bei den niedrigen Kindergewichten besser. Sie haben zwar etwas weniger Volumen, dafür ist die Karkasse nicht so steif. Weniger Gummi, vor allem an den Flanken und ich meine auch die Pannenschutzeinlage ist weniger steif. Hatte beide Reifen im direkten Vergleich laufen.

Zudem sind die Black Jack deutlich leichter. Die BA wiegen ja mehr als von Schwalbe angegeben. Bei den Black Jack ist es umgekehrt 

Das Profil der Black Jack taugt auch auf Sand und Waldboden, läuft sogar im nicht zu tiefen Schnee ganz ordentlich.

Und vom Preis her ist die Sache eigentlich auch klar.


----------



## trolliver (26. April 2013)

Bei der Frage der Reifen habe ich auch mit Black Jack die besten Erfahrungen gemacht - bzw. mein Sohn. Auf Federung haben wir nicht geachtet, das interessiert den Jungen auch nicht, der Reifen ist eher auf schnelles Vorwärtskommen hin gut aufgepumpt (ca. 2 1/2 Bar). Aber sowohl Traktion als auch Leichtlauf sind gut. Wie Trifi schon schrieb: auf Schnee (Tiefschnee hatten wir hier nicht) sind auch noch Schräglagen drin.

Zum Antrieb: ist es eigentlich möglich, einen BMX-Antrieb gegen einen normalen auszutauschen? Also Innenlager und Kurbel? Oder passen die Lagerhülsen nicht? Ich frage das, weil Philipp an seinem Liegerad auch einen BMX-Antrieb hat, den ich vielleicht tauschen würde.

Oliver


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. April 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Bei der Frage der Reifen habe ich auch mit Black Jack die besten Erfahrungen gemacht - bzw. mein Sohn. Auf Federung haben wir nicht geachtet, das interessiert den Jungen auch nicht, der Reifen ist eher auf schnelles Vorwärtskommen hin gut aufgepumpt (ca. 2 1/2 Bar). Aber sowohl Traktion als auch Leichtlauf sind gut. Wie Trifi schon schrieb: auf Schnee (Tiefschnee hatten wir hier nicht) sind auch noch Schräglagen drin.



Die Black Jack haben wenigstens ein Profil, dagegen scheinen mir die Big Apple ja eher Straßenreifen zu sein, rutschen die Kleinen damit net in der erstbesten nassen Wiese aus? Vom Schnee (der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt) mal ganz abgesehen.
Ich finde, Profil muss bei nem "MTB" bzw. BMX schon sein, damit der Abstand zum normalen Puky-Rad gewahrt bleibt...


----------



## Marcy666 (27. April 2013)

Moin,

so die Entscheidung ist gefallen: 2 Black Jack sind bestellt 

Werde dann auch mal versuchen ob ich die Tubeless hinbekomme;
Milch, Ventile und Felgenband habe ich ja noch 

Ich hoffe Heute kommt der neue Vorbau und der Chainrunner (Versandmeldungen gab es Gestern),
dann gibt es später noch erste 'Umbau' - Fotos

Mit dem Thema Innenlager / Kurbel muss ich mich auch noch genau befassen.

Ich denke da steckt eine menge Potenzial drin, wird aber wahrscheinlich schwierig was gescheites in einer kleinen Kurbellänge zu bekommen


----------



## Marcy666 (27. April 2013)

... der Chainrunner ist schon gekommen und wurde natürlich auch gleich montiert:










Der gekürzte Chainrunner hat 24gr., also gegenüber dem klobigen Kettenschutz rund 225gr. eingespart 







Bei der Demontage des Kettenschutz habe ich auch gleich die Kurbel ausgebaut und gewogen, war doch ein wenig geschockt:






Gewicht 965gr. ist incl. Innelager und Kettenblatt ohne die Lagerschalen im Rahmen 

Hier ist also eindeutig Handlungsbedarf ...


----------



## Y_G (27. April 2013)

krass, da ist Potential! Kannste ja wohl locker 300-400g sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (27. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Größe / Bezeichnung oder Standard das Tretlager / die Kurbel hat.

Der Rahmen ist am Tretlager 69mm breit und hat einen Durchmesser von 56mm, die Lagerschaler sind verschraubt ...

Habe keine Ahnung nach was ich als Ersatz suchen muss, bzw. was da verbaut werden kann ?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. April 2013)

Das mit den elend-schweren Kurbeln hatten wir alle wohl geahnt, oder?
Problem ist halt echt, dass die Alternativen net so einfach zu finden sind wie bei Lenker oder Sattelstütze usw.

Aber die Gewichtsersparnis beim Chainrunner ist krass! Sieht auch ganz nett aus, das Teil - hast du vielleicht mal Lust, bei Gelegenheit in eurem nächsten Baumarkt so ne "Vergleichsfühlung" zum "Vorbild des Chainrunner" (also diese normalen Elektro-/Bau-Kabelführungen) zu machen? Mich tät echt brennend interessieren, ob da in Realität ein (großer) Unterschied ist.
(Für uns kommt der Chainrunner leider aus farblichen Gründen im Augenblick net in Frage, weil beim Cube ist ja der Farbstil blau-weiß-rot, das wollen wir beim Tunen eher fortführen als unterbrechen)


----------



## Marcy666 (27. April 2013)

das die Kurbeln kein 'Leichtbau' sind war mir ja auch schon klar, aber fast 1 kg - das ist schon heftig ...


Ich habe auch gerade mal nachgeschaut und sogar noch ein paar Meter Kabelkanal hier gefunden,
dieser ist jedoch fast doppelt so dick und extrem steif .... 





Wenn ich das nächstes mal in den Baumarkt fahre werde ich die Kabelführungen mal genau anschauen ob es was ähnliches gibt.

Habe ja noch das Stück vom Chainrunner was ich gekürzt habe, kann dann vor Ort direkt vergleichen ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. April 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> das die Kurbeln kein 'Leichtbau' sind war mir ja auch schon klar, aber fast 1 kg - da ist schon heftig ...
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch gerade mal nachgeschaut und sogar noch ein paar Meter Kabelkanal hier gefunden,
> ...



Das wär echt nett und spannend! Du hast ja eben den originalen Chainrunner zu Vergleichszwecken schon da (extra nur zum Vergleichen will ich das Ding jetzt auch net auf die Schnelle kaufen, obwohl der Preis möglicherweise schon gerechtfertigt ist, vor allem wenn das Material doch ein kleine wenig "modifiziert" ist).
Von den normalen Kabelkanälen gibt es viele versch. Durchmesser, man müsste natürlich einen vergleichen, der zum Chainrunner-Durchmesser adäquat ist.
Aber starr sind die schon recht (die normalen Baumarkt-Röhrchen), auch die dünnsten...

Hat schon mal jemand den Chainrunner in anderen Farben als schwarz gesehen/gefunden?


----------



## Marcy666 (27. April 2013)

frage doch mal auf www.chainrunner.de nach ob es ihn auch in anderen Farben gibt ...


----------



## hakenschlag (27. April 2013)

hi 
bei dem tretlager kann ich dir helfen. das ganze ist halt bmx standard. es gibt da von truvativ einen adapter aus alu, der wird eine eingesteckt und verschraubt, dann kannst du ein bsa lager einbauen. das tretlager gehäuse ist aber etwas breiter als normal, also alles etwas tricky, aber es geht.
http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...w=102&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (27. April 2013)

@ hakenschlag:

bist Du dir sicher das das passt ?
habe gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt:

Der Adapter  ist für US-BB (51mm) auf BSA - wenn ich mein Tretlager messe habe ich aber 56mm Durchmesser ?


----------



## spnnR (27. April 2013)

Uh, sehr praktisch zu sehen, dass es hier einige gibt, die sich auch schon mit der Größe auseinander setzen 

Mein Sohn wird zu seinem 2. Geburtstag sein erstes Rad bekommen. Der Rahmen wird aus Carbon selbst gebaut sein. Nur davon hat das Rad ja noch keinen Antrieb, keine Räder und co. Über welche Wege findet ihr denn z.B. Vorbau und co? Ich meine ist ja nun nix, was den breiten Markt betrifft und fett umworben wird


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. April 2013)

spnnR schrieb:


> Über welche Wege findet ihr denn z.B. Vorbau und co? Ich meine ist ja nun nix, was den breiten Markt betrifft und fett umworben wird



Wieso, für die kurzen 60-70-mm-Vorbaustummel gibt´s doch ein riesiges Angebot (seit der Downhill/Freeride/Dirtride-Welle)!?
Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?
Weil haben für unser Cube Kids 160 einfach den nächstbesten blauen kurzen Vorbau gekauft: http://www.ebay.de/itm/261198377227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
(zugegeben etwas overstyled für den kleinen Pimpf, vor allem vom Preis her)

Lenker und Sattelstütze, Sattelschnellspanner, Bremsen, Bremshebel, Pedale - alles ausm riesigen deutschen Online-Radlmarkt. So haben wir das Thema zumindest vor ein paar Wochen angegangen...

Kinder-spezifisch sind dann die Kurbel, der Sattel, die Laufräder, die Rücktrittbremse (die mein kleiner 5-Jähriger nie benutzt, mag er net, er bremst lieber per Bremshebel) usw. - bei DEN Teilen wird dann die Auswahl wirklich klein...


----------



## fazanatas (27. April 2013)

Ich will euch diesen Kabelkanal ja nicht schlechtreden, aber habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht das es evtl. darauf ankommt, dass kein Finger zwischen Kette und Kettenblatt kommen kann? 
Ich denke, dass Monoschienen die bessere Wahl sind. 
P.S: Bei einer 125er Kurbel Sammelbestellung wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. April 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Ich will euch diesen Kabelkanal ja nicht schlechtreden, aber habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht das es evtl. darauf ankommt, dass kein Finger zwischen Kette und Kettenblatt kommen kann?



Nö, ich hab nicht darüber nachgedacht, weil: Kann mir keine Konstellation vorstellen, bei der mein 5-Jähriger während dem Fahren seinen Finger zwischen Kette und Kettenblatt stecken könnte - der ist ja schon heilfroh, wenn er mal ein paar Meter im Stehen oder ohne Füße fahren kann! Finger in die Kette stecken während der Fahrt schafft er noch net...


----------



## Deleted234438 (27. April 2013)

Finger vielleicht nicht, aber ein Hosenbein kommt hier schnell in die Kette, bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Kettenschutzring praktischer ist.


----------



## Y_G (27. April 2013)

Also wir fahren hier komplett ohne Schutz und das sowohl mit dem 16er als auch mit dem 20er. Bisher ohne Probleme, wir besitzen aber auch eine Waschmaschine  und die Kette kann man auch sauberhalten.

Vorbau btw ist der kcnc flyride zu empfehlen...


----------



## Diman (28. April 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Der Adapter  ist für US-BB (51mm) auf BSA - wenn ich mein Tretlager messe habe ich aber 56mm Durchmesser ?


Innen oder außen? Schau noch meine Fotos an, ich habe schon BMX Tretlager auf BSA umgebaut.

----

Mit dem Chainrunner bin ich auch zufrieden, weder Finger noch Hosen kommen in die Kette.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. April 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> Also wir fahren hier komplett ohne Schutz und das sowohl mit dem 16er als auch mit dem 20er. Bisher ohne Probleme, wir besitzen aber auch eine Waschmaschine  und die Kette kann man auch sauberhalten.



Coole Waschmaschine, also bei unserer muss man bei Öl-/Schmier-Flecken schon noch händisch mit Gallseife rangehen...


----------



## Marcy666 (30. April 2013)

... so kleines Update, getauscht wurden:

- Vorbau (277,5 gr.) gegen einen Syncros FRIC (122 gr.) = - 155,5 gr.
- Lenker (240 gr.) gegen einen provisorischen (154 gr.) = - 86 gr.
   (habe schon einen Carbonlenker in eBay geschossen, werde gekürzt unter 100 gr. kommen )
- Sattelstütze (319 gr.) gegen eine gekürzte Cannondale C2 Carbon (186gr.) = - 133 gr.

Dann habe ich noch die Bremszüge gegen weiße Jagwire getauscht (hatte die Rest zum Glück aufgehoben)

Morgen müssten dann noch die Black Jack Reifen kommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (30. April 2013)

So ähnlich läufts bei mir grad auch ab, sind fast alles die selben Teile, die ich gerade tausche, Gewichtseinsparung beim Vorbau ist ja der Hammer, was für eine Lenkerklemmung ist das?


----------



## Marcy666 (30. April 2013)

Lenkerklemmung ist 11/8 Zoll also Standard


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. April 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Lenkerklemmung ist 11/8 Zoll also Standard



Echt? Auf dem Bild sieht´s für mich aus wie Oversized-Klemmung 1 1/4 = 31,8mm!?


----------



## Marcy666 (30. April 2013)

habe mich falsch ausgedrückt;  ist ein Standard Vorbau für 11/8 Gabeln mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung


----------



## Marcy666 (2. Mai 2013)

... vorerst letztes Update:

- gekürzten Carbon-Lenker montiert (99 gr.) = - 141 gr.










- Black Jack Reifen montiert (353 gr./ 356 gr.) = - 197 gr.








  werde demnächst noch probieren mit Milch auf Tubeless umzurüsten


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Mai 2013)

Die Black Jack Reifen sehen gut aus, große weiße Schriftzüge und jetzt hatter auch ein Offroadprofil.

Sag mal, mit dem GERADEN Lenker gegen den ursprünglichen "Easy-Rider"-Lenker bist ja um etliche Zentimeter tiefer gekommen. Passt das deinem Kleinen genausogut?

Bin nämlich selbst noch etwas hin- und hergerissen, ob wir diesen (üblicherweise) als Riser-Lenker verbauten Original-Kinderradlenker gegen ein ebenfalls Riser-Modell austauschen oder auf grade gehen wie du.
Bei den geraden Lenkern hat man halt gleich mal noch n paar Gramm weniger und komischerweise meistens Geld auch noch gespart...


----------



## Marcy666 (2. Mai 2013)

Ja, ich finde auch das die Black Jack Reifen optisch einiges hermachen 

Ein Lenker mit Rise wäre natürlich besser, aber der flache geht auch; Sitzposition ist halt ein wenig 'sportlicher' 

(Eigentlich wollte ich auch einen Riser, doch an den Flachen bin ich günstig rangekommen ...)


----------



## Marcy666 (18. Mai 2013)

kleines Update, habe noch eine Magura HS33 beim Aufräumen gefunden ... 

... und am kleinen Cannondale montiert 














Nun hat das Bike auch genug Bremsleistung 

Die Bremshebel kann der kleine gut greifen und er braucht auch nicht soviel Kraft wie mit den V-Brakes.

Bremsleitung wird noch richtig gekürzt (habe kein Magura-Blood mehr) und dann auch wieder durch den Rahmen verlegt.



Vielleicht kommen da noch ein paar Carbon-Brakebooster dran ...


----------



## Marcy666 (18. Mai 2013)

@ Banglabagh75 :

habe den original Lenker wieder montiert, mit dem flachen ist er doch nicht so gut zurecht gekommen.

Werde mal schauen ob ich einen schönen leichten mit Rise bekomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (19. Mai 2013)

Magura am Kinderradl, krass! Aber Sinn macht das schon, die Maguras haben doch recht geringe Hebelkräfte trotz Superbremswirkung - ideal für die Kleinen also!

Zum Riser-Lenker:
Wir haben den gekauft, für nen Riser recht leicht (selbstgemessene 236 gr. bei 31,8x640) und dazu noch total günstig:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/121004683498...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Micha-14 (10. Juni 2013)

Moin,
starkes Projekt! Nachdem ich im Februar die Räder im Radshop auf die Waage gepackt hatte, war ich schwer von der Marke enttäuscht. Ich fahre seit 19 Jahren Räder von Cannondale und fand den Markteinstieg im Kinderrädersegment zeitlich sehr passend, da ich für meinen Sohn im Juli ein Geburtstagsgeschenk benötige. Für ein Marke am Nabel der Entwicklung lassen die Radgewichte und verbauten Teile jedoch zu wünschen übrig.

Die auf "Leichtbau" spezialisierte Konkurrenz ist jedoch momentan hoffnungslos ausverkauft. Mhhm da geht wohl doch was im hochpreisigen Kinderradsektor...

Beim Suchen bin ich gestern Abend auf dieses Projekt gestossen ... heute ging es ab in den Radladen und nun steht das Teil im Keller und wartet auf Tuning  Danke für die Inspiration!!! 

Schade das die polierte Version mit blauen Schriftzügen nicht in Deutschland verfügbar ist.

Was wiegt Dein Projekt aktuell mit den Hydrostoppern etc. .

Gruss Micha


----------

